# Skype



## Venus (Apr 18, 2010)

When my mum visited us in the UK a few months ago, I downloaded Skype for her onto her laptop, so that she could use it in Dubai. So it's been great for a while now & we've been able to chat away on it. However she's just had her computer formatted, so Skype isn't on it any more. I'm a bit confused because I've heard from some peope that Skype has been banned, but it obviously hasn't as we were able to speak on it. Could anyone please tell me if she'd be able to download the Skype programme again? She's with Du.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can't get it directly from the Skype site as it's still blocked here. if you're in the UK you can download it and then transfer the file via email or share in a file sharing site for your mother to download.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Download it from mediafire or one of the other file sharing sites, do a google search for "skype 5.1 mediafire"


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

Venus said:


> When my mum visited us in the UK a few months ago, I downloaded Skype for her onto her laptop, so that she could use it in Dubai. So it's been great for a while now & we've been able to chat away on it. However she's just had her computer formatted, so Skype isn't on it any more. I'm a bit confused because I've heard from some peope that Skype has been banned, but it obviously hasn't as we were able to speak on it. Could anyone please tell me if she'd be able to download the Skype programme again? She's with Du.


hi I have been with Du using Skype and service has deteriorated really badly over last few months. Anyway i just tried to access skype site and got there. it allowed me through the sign up process but I didnt get as far as the download as i already have it. It took for ages but you might just try going through normal process????


----------



## mike423 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've heard that etisalat has blocked skype. When I use skype on my etisalat wi fi, after like less then a minute the router shuts down and restarts it's self. But with du I guess its open.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

mike423 said:


> I've heard that etisalat has blocked skype. When I use skype on my etisalat wi fi, after like less then a minute the router shuts down and restarts it's self. But with du I guess its open.


Not experiencing this with Etisalat at home or at work. Not sure how using Skype would prompt Etisalat to shut down a router either, sounds like a dodgy router to me!


----------



## mike423 (Aug 14, 2010)

My router is 4 years old and it's from etisalat. Do you think I should change it?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

mike423 said:


> My router is 4 years old and it's from etisalat. Do you think I should change it?


I would try and get a new one from them yes.


----------



## mike423 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks and will do. 

Good day.


----------

